# Probleme mit GTA V



## stansi (26. August 2014)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

In GTA V (PS 3 Version) funktioniert seit gestern(25.08.2014) das unterstütze Zielen nicht mehr. Ich war gerade in einem Überlebenskampf (Schrott & Knochen) und in Welle 8 versagte immer wieder das unterstütze zielen. Bis es dann garnicht mehr ging. Jetzt geht es weder im Offline-Modus noch im Online-Modus. Egal was ich unter Zielmodus eingestellt habe ich kann nur noch frei Zielen. Ich habe schon nach diesem Problem gegoogelt aber nichts davon hat mir geholfen. Ich habe sogar PS 3-System zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2014)

Kann es vlt am Pad liegen? Hast Du ein zweites zum testen?


----------



## stansi (26. August 2014)

Ich habe es gerade selbst herausgefunden. Aber trotzdem Danke für deine Hilfe. Das Spiel ist nur mit dem Original Pad von Sony Kompatibel. Alle anderen Pads funktionieren nur für eine bestimmte Zeit und dann machen sie Probleme.


----------

